# We want to divorce, now hes injured.help!



## Analicia62 (Sep 30, 2014)

We met on internet 2005, 1yr later, hubby moved from Australia to BC.I paid for all sponsorships, permits,, etc,$4800.}supported him first yr, n I did say Id move when my parents passed on n they did 2009/2010, but things change, n i didnt want to move to Australia. We went 3x to Australia, 2x to Mexico, 1x to Cuba. Since I gross 4x as much, it appears I pay for 3/4 of everything. Sold ny 68 Camaro to buy us 2 vehicles so he could work, 1 yr later of supporting him as he waited for work permit. As we ived together immediately upon his arrival, 2006, there were things slowly I didnt like about him, temper, yelling at ne n dog. Controlling, impatient! You'd think after talking everyday on internet, in 2005 we were best friends, We were that year. By surprise a $6950. child support debt came in the mail 2006, what?? I paid that too. Douhh! He has 4 grown kids in AU., I Havenone. He wants to move back, I dont, n he did try to work, 2008-2013, but got injured, entrapment of nerves on spine, been off work for 1 1/2 yr, now on Canadian disability. Now what? Im payingfor his smokes, drinks, food ,mortgage, taxes, do all chores banki, shopping, do g stuff, EVERYTHING! We weren't getting along before his injury  He wants $30,000, the $6500. suv, leaving me with $1,000.car, dog, **** to sell, Im seeing a lawyer next week, n counseling, my brain is so exhausted! It seems now he wants to fight worksafe, get surgery, this coul take 2 yrs, but he has no money, its winter coming, n he has no place to go. Hes hanging on my purse strings only to take care of him, then hell be gone to Australia..I put 70,000 on this house, n theres no profit, but debts, HELP SOMEONE, ADVICE! Now hell probably go for spousal support, grrr


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You're best to stick to one thread. 

In the meantime, talk to your lawyer, as you have planned. He can ask for whatever he likes, doesn't mean he'll get it. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Analicia62 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you, ok 1 thread, new here, n desperate for advice.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

It really makes no difference what the state of your relationship or his health is.

By Canadian law, you must first live separately for an entire year and then divorce will be granted. All your assets and liabilities will be split 50/50. There's no way around this. It often doesn't matter who put how much towards the house. 

- You need to separate from him. 
- Stop paying for his expenses. 
- Talk to a lawyer


----------



## Analicia62 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks, but new laws of March 2013, states he only gets 50/50 , if house appreciates more than it was when we bought it, n it only has gone down in price. I have also paid for 75%of everything, I hope this new law works in my favour. I put the equity into our house. Where do you live? {To last replyer}  in BC? We both cant afford to move out alone, I could but where does he go? Hes only getting $500. from CA. disability. I dont want to see him suffer...just a friendly fair departure..ugg.


----------

